# BellFab Smoker



## TNJAKE (Feb 2, 2020)

Been searching for a new smoker for a while. A few weeks ago 

 fowldarr
 received his new BellFab smoker and after talking with him me and my buddy 

 Outlaw Bbq
 decided to pull the trigger and go in together on one of these smokers for competitions and other things we do together.

We contacted Craig Bell, the manufacturer, and told him exactly what we wanted and he was happy to get started building about a week after we ordered. Craig is a bbq guy and can build whatever you want. Hes great to work with.

We ordered a 30x4 offset smoker with 4 wheels and added tuning plates to help even out the cooking temps in the chamber. He builds his smokers out of 3/8in steel.

After he started building he sent us progress pictures which I really appreciated.






















Took him about a week to build. Instead of having it shipped we opted to drive to Tulsa Oklahoma to pick it up. We left Tennessee on Friday and picked it up Saturday morning. Shipping was gonna be around $600 so we decided to put that towards a road trip instead.

This is the morning of the pick up















And these are back in Tennessee















































Total weight 1000lbs

Needless to say we were blown away by the quality smokers BellFab makes. We got to check out some other builds he had. Trailers smokers and such. So glad we got to meet Craig. Hes a cool dude and stands behind his product 100%. If you are in the market for a high quality smoker at a great price I highly recommend BellFab.

Happy Smoking


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 2, 2020)

Well I think that will work!

congrats!!


----------



## h8that4u (Feb 2, 2020)

looks like a solid purchase for sure.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 2, 2020)

that thing is a beast!


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 2, 2020)

Congratulations Jake


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 2, 2020)

Damn Jake...great looking cooker and congrats!! It's nice to know exactly what you want and run across somebody that's willing to do it your way. I had a custom built T-Pit done a few years ago and had the same great experience you did. That sort of raises the expectations...a lot    The wait can be rough but yours wait short. I had to wait about 2 1/2 months and was champing at the bit...but got a smoker that I love!! I've had people offer me 3x what I paid for it. Partly due t the quality and partly due to the creativity of my design. It's made a great conversation piece as well as a great smoker.

Enjoy it sir!!
Robert


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 2, 2020)

Congrats Jake. Very nice smoker. I’m sure you will make some fabulous food. I am certain your guys first chub with that cooker was not smoked.


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 2, 2020)

Dude, a coke can. What the heck would Davy Crockett think.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 2, 2020)

Very nice Jake! Congrats!!


----------



## fowldarr (Feb 2, 2020)

Can’t wait to see what you cook on it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 2, 2020)

Congratulations Jake and Outlaw. That's a heck of a smoker.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 2, 2020)

Congratulations 

 Outlaw Bbq


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Feb 2, 2020)

Great looking cooker


----------



## Alphonse (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks for the story and the photos - fun read!   Congratulations on a fine looking pit.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2020)

Damn nice looking smoker.....


----------



## xray (Feb 3, 2020)

Nice looking smoker, Jake! She's a beauty.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 3, 2020)

Congratulations Jake & Outlaw, that looks to be a real quality piece of gear and will serve you well for years to come. RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 3, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Congrats Jake. Very nice smoker. I’m sure you will make some fabulous food. I am certain your guys first chub with that cooker was not smoked.


Lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 4, 2020)

Great looking smoker guys!

Can't wait to see some Q from that beast.

John


----------



## wyomingsmoker77 (Feb 4, 2020)

Very Nice!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 4, 2020)

Awesome build there Jake and exactly what you wanted built just for you. Now let's see some product from it I may have to make a trip to Tenn. How close are you to 95?

Warren


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 11, 2020)

What a beast, and 4 wheels must make it a little easier to move around.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 7, 2020)

How’s it been working out ?


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 7, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> How’s it been working out ?


Jake was gracious enough to give me a lot of feedback. I emailed Craig on November 11, and I picked up a new smoker from him on Friday. Seasoning it tomorrow.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 7, 2020)

Displaced Texan said:


> Jake was gracious enough to give me a lot of feedback. I emailed Craig on November 11, and I picked up a new smoker from him on Friday. Seasoning it tomorrow.


Outstanding. I am really looking forward to seeing one in action. Looking for a bigger smoker and haven’t seen any results yet


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 7, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Outstanding. I am really looking forward to seeing one in action. Looking for a bigger smoker and haven’t seen any results yet


I plan on doing a cook as soon as I can. Here are a couple pics. 24x48. He modified the exhaust to a triangular shape elbow with a rectangular opening from the cook chamber, a la Aaron Franklin and others. $950.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 7, 2020)

Displaced Texan said:


> I plan on doing a cook as soon as I can. Here are a couple pics. 24x48. He modified the exhaust to a triangular shape elbow with a rectangular opening from the cook chamber, a la Aaron Franklin and others. $950.
> 
> View attachment 474233
> 
> View attachment 474234


That is a beauty. Congratulations. I like the plenum


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 7, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Outstanding. I am really looking forward to seeing one in action. Looking for a bigger smoker and haven’t seen any results yet


Cool story


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 7, 2020)

Displaced Texan said:


> I plan on doing a cook as soon as I can. Here are a couple pics. 24x48. He modified the exhaust to a triangular shape elbow with a rectangular opening from the cook chamber, a la Aaron Franklin and others. $950.
> 
> View attachment 474233
> 
> View attachment 474234


Enjoy your new smoker bud


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 7, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Enjoy your new smoker bud


You have been a tremendous resource. Thank you, and I hope all is well with the BIL.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 7, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> That is a beauty. Congratulations. I like the plenum


Thank you.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 7, 2020)

Displaced Texan said:


> You have been a tremendous resource. Thank you, and I hope all is well with the BIL.


No problem and thanks for the well wishes for him in PM. Haven't had an opportunity to respond yet


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 7, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> No problem and thanks for the well wishes for him in PM. Haven't had an opportunity to respond yet


I figured you were busy, my friend.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 7, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Cool story


Thank you. Have any action photos or finished cooks. The price is definitely right


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 7, 2020)

Displaced Texan said:


> I plan on doing a cook as soon as I can. Here are a couple pics. 24x48. He modified the exhaust to a triangular shape elbow with a rectangular opening from the cook chamber, a la Aaron Franklin and others. $950.
> View attachment 474233
> 
> View attachment 474234


 Looks beautiful. I like how you had the builder changed the stack. You will definitely be happy with that change.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 7, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your BIl hope all is well. How is your Dad?


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 7, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks beautiful. I like how you had the builder change the stack. You will definitely be happy with that change.


Thank you, I think so as well. And, Craig is very easy to work with. He'll make medications, no problem.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 7, 2020)

Displaced Texan said:


> Thank you, I think so as well. And, Craig is very easy to work with. He'll make medications, no problem.


The price is definitely awesome compared to other vendors


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 7, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> The price is definitely awesome compared to other vendors


Hard to beat.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 7, 2020)

Displaced Texan said:


> Thank you, I think so as well. And, Craig is very easy to work with. He'll make medications, no problem.


that is a good thing in today’s world


----------

